# I had to buy a digiCam.



## toofan (Sep 16, 2008)

Friends next month I am planning to buy a Graphic Card and a Digital Camera. Graphic card is done on HD4850 but for digicam I am not sure which one to buy.

My budget for camera is 15000. Performance is more important to me and then comes the zooming.

So guys please suggest me a model.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 16, 2008)

around 15k cannon powershot 720 IS is good model ...

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/canona720is/page12.asp

AFAIK picture quality is better than competing sony and nikon models ....look around for more reviews thats the only and best way to choose one camera ...also look for user comments too they are often very helpful and could sometime relate to the issue u are looking for !

also i will suggest u to go through that website(*www.dpreview.com/) it will give u a wealth of information ...which i feel is necessary when u are buying 15k camera


----------



## toofan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks I will go through that website. Any more websites relating that.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 16, 2008)

*Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5*


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

Where are you digi cam experts. Please suggest something.


----------



## mastermunj (Sep 18, 2008)

Check this out..

Am sure you will get enough of help there.. coz i too got it from there


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2008)

will have to work little on yourself.
Canon-Digital IXUS 850 IS
check cnet reviews for good cameras.CNET Reviews

and for prices COMPAREINDIA

reviews on cnet in the link given are good and compareindia ratings also.
check for canons as I go with ingame2 in this matter. You will find them better in all aspects in the price range.


----------



## toofan (Sep 20, 2008)

Currently I am looking for 
1.Canon digital IXUS 85IS @13100 rated very good
2. Canon  Powershot SX100IS @ 12990 Excellent
3. Canon PowerShot A720IS @ 10500  Perfect
at *www.compareindia.com/products/digital-cameras/

Now guys which one to go.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

A720IS ftw.....

go for it.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Currently I am looking for
> 1.Canon digital IXUS 85IS @13100 rated very good
> 2. Canon  Powershot SX100IS @ 12990 Excellent
> 3. Canon PowerShot A720IS @ 10500  Perfect
> ...



are u going to buy it from compare india ? 

i suggest u check out the price where u are actually buying it from ..if its going to be canon showroom call them up and ask for the prices ..call sony and nikon showroom as well and ask for the prices ...

if u are buying for some other local dealer pay him a visit and ask what all models are available and at what prices.in local dealers case always look if he is actally willing to give u warranty.

if u are buying it from delhi,i suggest call their showroom and ask for quotes ...showroom people are very helpfull and always give u good response.then get back with prices..then we can suggest better.

personally i don't think compareindia is as credible as lynx or itwares ..but i may be wrong.

Canon PowerShot A720IS is available at 10k ..now thats cheap ...u can look for better models since ur budget is 15k ...but it will help really if we really know the prices i mean showroom prices or the prices u are actually buying!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 20, 2008)

Get Canon SX 100 IS
I am a proud owner of it.


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2008)

anyhow canon cameras are better featured in the price.
Ans as ingame2 said check locally, compareindia just gives you an overview and prices can vary upto 1-2K in worst situations.


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys,
And imgame2 for your detailed advice. It will be good to check the price locally and In delhi. As I can get it cheaper there probably.



Cool G5 said:


> Get Canon SX 100 IS
> I am a proud owner of it.



Ya I am also very much attracted towards it. Its the best performer under 15000 but can you comment on its build quality as its build quality is not reviewed good.



acewin said:


> anyhow canon cameras are better featured in the price.
> Ans as ingame2 said check locally, compareindia just gives you an overview and prices can vary upto 1-2K in worst situations.


Is it so. I thought comapreindia price would be the common price.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

Why dont you get a Nikon D40x for 16.5-17k.

The 1.5-2k spent more will be justified.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2008)

@Toofan_nainital - The camera has no issue regarding build quality. It's rugged enough. It weights around 265gm, feels heavy & rock solid in hand. I's just that it won't come in your pocket as it's quite a little monster.

Also another thing, if you plan to shoot photos of your friends with you also in the frame & camera in your other hand, then the operation becomes difficult & the results will be hazy. I have tried it out.

BTW I am going to write a review on this camera, but it will take time as my exams are getting near. The review will be up somewhere around 15th October or so.

Also if you want to see some test shots then have a look here. But they are not the original size, they are resized to 1600*1200.

I strongly recommend you this camera, as it's performance is simply awesome.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

I dnno much about cameras...but Nikon D40x beats SX 100 IS hands down.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

For budget, samsung one's are good.

SOn'y cybershot's are really good.

And u dun need more than 8MP,no use really.


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Why dont you get a Nikon D40x for 16.5-17k.
> 
> The 1.5-2k spent more will be justified.


from Where did you get these prices? I think at 16.5k its will be the best cam to buy. Is this cost included the cost of Lenses also as it is DSLR so it will require lenses.

@Cool G5: I will try to wail till then.
All the best for your exams. May you prepare only those questions which are set on question paper.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> from Where did you get these prices? I think at 16.5k its will be the best cam to buy. Is this cost included the cost of Lenses also as it is DSLR so it will require lenses.
> 
> @Cool G5: I will try to wail till then.
> All the best for your exams. May you prepare only those questions which are set on question paper.



The street prices say its 17k......dunno about the lens but they wont cost much.

This camera is THE best (under 20k mark).

and you HAD to buy a Digicam.......so why are you posting now ??


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 21, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> from Where did you get these prices? I think at 16.5k its will be the best cam to buy. Is this cost included the cost of Lenses also as it is DSLR so it will require lenses.
> 
> @Cool G5: I will try to wail till then.
> All the best for your exams. May you prepare only those questions which are set on question paper.



i think India has not become so much mature in case of online shops yet ..they quote some outrageous prices and even customer are very reluctant to buy from them ...
hence i asked u very importantly from where u are going to buy?people can suggest u all sorts of things ..i could have suggested canon EOS 40D or even EOS 50D ...but does it help u ??

i m hoping that u will buy it from a authorized dealer and claim for a warranty if not these things could be bought at appropriate places with very cheap prices ...but i guess buying a 15k camera through such places is like a gamble !

*www.naaptol.com/buy-online/WO-best-shopping-deals-W1668O/cameras/digital_slr/nikon_d40x.html

in above @rediffshopping D40X costs 30k and @ futurebazzar it says 46.6k ...now  i can't guess whats the correct street price out of the two  ...can u ??? 
u can happily decide a camera now and when u go to buy it actually ..what if the authorise dealer quote price that is out of ur reach u will have to come back and decide again it will break ur heart....so why not do a little homework before buying it ??

i don't think calling in all the show rooms in delhi will cost u much ...heck even i can call and ask in delhi over the phone ...call rates being so cheap...all it might cost u may be 100 rupees or so ..but u will atleast know what u are dealing with.....


i hope u get my point.


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2008)

@Kpower_mania thanks to you too for your suggestions.  nicon D40x is the best camera but its very very high priced and out of my budget and also it will not be easy to use ,by other family members. 


@imgame2 
Yes these online prices are t confusing. And the street price funda is lot risky. I thought Nicon's price quoted by kpower_mainac authorised one. I will buy the selected cam form delhi as my younger brother lives there. He is an engineer in Moser Bare. 
But I too will have to go there one day earlier to do the markert survey.
I am narrowing close on Canon's sx100IS as it will be in my budget. And if its cheaper the saved money can be used to buy a memory card of higher capacity.

And according to my ideals about life, buying without bill is something like buying a smuggled piece and I can't cheat my country for just few thousands. I willing to pay the tax to government.

And this time digit showed the camera shoot out but didnot included the sony's cameras in their shoot out. I can't understand the reason behind it. Also I am not seeing any ads from sony in digit magazine. Is this the reason?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

yus thus, go for SX 100 IS


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> @Cool G5: I will try to wail till then.
> All the best for your exams. May you prepare only those questions which are set on question paper.



Thanks 

I will make it(review) as early as possible after the exams.

And did you check the pics in the above link? How were they? They were at AUTO settings, I am still grasping the manual mode.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Get Canon SX 100 IS
> I am a proud owner of it.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97747 

me too going for Canon.

btw, what the max. Memory size it supports? 8GB or more?

what accessories should i get?
e.g. charger , i want to watch Picture/vids from cameraon TV, Laptop, desktop. (w/o removing mem. card)
Supplies & Accessories


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Canon SX 100 IS supports SD and SDHC memory cards, so 8GB should be supported.

You get the following accessories with the camera :

# 16MB SD Memory Card  It's not a typo, it's MB what was Canon thinking. Cutting costs??

# Hand Strap

# Mini USB Cable

# TV out Cable

# Software CD-ROM

# User Manual

# Two AA Size batteries


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 22, 2008)

@toofan_nainital 
looks like canon SX 100 IS is really a good choice ...go for it ...! 

@cool G5 egarly waiting for review !


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Thanks
> And did you check the pics in the above link? How were they? They were at AUTO settings, I am still grasping the manual mode.


Awesome . Those were great pics. and please try to post the review as soon as possible may be between two exams.


s18000rpm said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97747
> me too going for Canon.


After that we two will both review out camera pics here. Whats your choice and budget .....rpm? 


imgame2 said:


> @toofan_nainital
> looks like canon SX 100 IS is really a good choice ...go for it ...!



Let see!. 

What will be the cost of memory card these days as it will seriously be required with camera. and which one to buy. SX100 IS seems to support a lot of them.


----------



## acewin (Sep 22, 2008)

@ingame2, D40x and D40(around 25K) are two models, and D40x came almost around 32K (46.6 I think being real price, this is one of very old models from Nikon and has been discontinued as per my knowledge) has been replaced by D60 which is aroun 30-32K. And if you are thinking to spend 45K then Canon E450D kit. 
And in 30K range if you do not want a SLR then there is Cannon Powershot G9

Canon A650 Powershot, Canon Ixux 850/860/870 and Sx 100 Powershot are good cameras, all being of different price and having different resolution, and all being very good. A650 is 12.1MPx camera


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 22, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> After that we two will both review out camera pics here. Whats your choice and budget .....rpm?


check this one too 

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5356/captureww4.jpg
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/captureww4.jpg/1/w690.png

Cyber-shot® W170 Digital Camera DSC-W170/R

Series highlights: *10.1 megapixel*, 2.7" Clear Photo LCD™ display, *Carl Zeiss wide 5x (28mm) Optical Zoom* lens, *Smile Shutter™ technology*, Face Detection, Intelligent Scene Recognition, Super SteadyShot®, HD output and HD slideshow.

costs same as Cannon PowerShot SX110 IS , i.e., around $250-$270

i'm getting the camera from USA.


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2008)

Ya its a good camera with good features. 
*www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/W170/W170A.HTM


Also check this link this will help you, me and others
*www.digitalcamerainfo.com/ratings.php?ratingsGroup=PointandShoot&sort=rev_rating_total*desc

With any new news or something helpful you know please inform.


----------



## acewin (Sep 23, 2008)

just for your info the highest rated camera has already got new model FZ18 has been long replaced by FZ50K, but even then if you get FZ18 its price would be sub 15K and its best camera and has best zoom, both the Panasonic cameras are sure very high rated, among people who like good zoom character and good features.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

acewin said:


> @ingame2, D40x and D40(around 25K) are two models, and D40x came almost around 32K (46.6 I think being real price, this is one of very old models from Nikon and has been discontinued as per my knowledge) has been replaced by D60 which is aroun 30-32K. And if you are thinking to spend 45K then Canon E450D kit.
> And in 30K range if you do not want a SLR then there is Cannon Powershot G9
> 
> Canon A650 Powershot, Canon Ixux 850/860/870 and Sx 100 Powershot are good cameras, all being of different price and having different resolution, and all being very good. A650 is 12.1MPx camera




thanks for the info i did not know this !! 
but right now he is buying a cam ...when it comes to me buying one i will buy canon EOS 50D or something like that  ..or even 40D  .....but i m not buying it for another year or so ..


----------



## aadipa (Sep 24, 2008)

I think SX 100 IS is really good. I would suggest buying from JJ Mehta, direct or online.


----------



## acewin (Sep 24, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> thanks for the info i did not know this !!
> but right now he is buying a cam ...when it comes to me buying one i will buy canon EOS 50D or something like that  ..or even 40D  .....but i m not buying it for another year or so ..



hmm, so ingame2 has already decided to become a pro by next year,, good change post some good chick pics clicked by you


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

acewin said:


> hmm, so ingame2 has already decided to become a pro by next year,, good change post some good chick pics clicked by you



no actually i have decided to buy a cam after a year .....and for pic u will have to wait ...for another year


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2008)

If you plan to take pics of chicks then make sure your camera has a good amount of optical zoom 

Here Canon SX 100 IS rocks with it's 10x Optical zoom


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> If you plan to take pics of chicks then make sure your camera has a good amount of optical zoom
> 
> Here Canon SX 100 IS rocks with it's 10x Optical zoom



LoL 

so since u own this cam we can expect picks of chicks from u ...right ???


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Ha Ha 

We(My friends & me) do had taken such pics, just for testing the zoom & nothing else. We deleted them, as we don't need them.


----------



## acewin (Sep 24, 2008)

panasonic FZ50 is another of big zoom, but noone can beat zooming options in a SLR like EOS40D or 50D, nikon counterpart of them is D80


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2008)

SLR will need extra zooming lenses to do it. Hence they had more superior zoom quality. 

Is there only two choices to make SX100IS and A720IS.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> SLR will need extra zooming lenses to do it. Hence they had more superior zoom quality.
> 
> Is there only two choices to make SX100IS and A720IS.



Good Morning 
I too was going to get the A720 IS at first, but then purchased SX100 IS which offers more optical zoom, better looker than A720 IS etc.


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2008)

A720IS is rated much much higher then SX100IS everywhere. but sx100is has 10x zoom while A720is has 6x zoom. difference of 4x.............

What about the image quality of those two which one is better?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

*canon A720IS vs SX100 IS*


> These two camera use the same CCD sensor and internal computer (engine).
> Their performance should be the same.
> Their low light ability should be the same.
> 
> ...




Source

found thru google search - canon A720IS vs SX100 IS 

i'm going for PowerShot SX100 IS.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *canon A720IS vs SX100 IS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the quote still doesn't still answer ..why is SX100IS  better ?...some people say ...10x zoom is not required some say it is required ....but ultimately i think the basic quality of picture matters we won't be using zoom every time ??....people can have issue with dust on lens and all ..but i don't think thats a huge issue ...for some it may be important ..but for others its not ...

so whats the difference between them?...the quality of pictures between the two ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> the quote still doesn't still answer ..why is SX100IS  better ?...some people say ...10x zoom is not required some say it is required ....but ultimately i think the basic quality of picture matters we won't be using zoom every time ??....people can have issue with dust on lens and all ..but i don't think thats a huge issue ...for some it may be important ..but for others its not ...
> 
> so whats the difference between them?...the quality of pictures between the two ??


picture quality is same (maybe slight difference), as the above quoted msg reasons somewhat.
the 9 point autofocus in the A720 is apparently not included in sx100is

i didnt use the "advanced"(forgot mode name) autofocus feature in my sony DSC P41, just used basic auto focus.

for me, Zoom is a big nessecity, as i shoot a lot from Car , & take pics at my garden, birds (sometimes owls come ), squirrels.... zoom is a must (for me)


owl pic on sony dsc p41
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/1802/dsc06141rrd1.th.jpg*img145.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
camera like sx100is cud have given much better clarity, zoom...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

thats cool ...but sometimes in some camera zooming after an extent might distort the picture quality i hope this is not the case with  sx100is...

and u must have a nice collection of beautiful pictures ...do u upload them to some site or just keep it to urself ?? 

looking forward to review from Cool G5.....


----------



## toofan (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: a completely different game than anyone is used to*



ijkl810 said:


> All I can say with complete certainty is that healing is a completely different game than anyone is used to -- and not just for Paladins. These downranking changes are going to require rethinking of standard healing strategy for all classes.By the way, our cheap power leveling is still on sale, please come to us if you need the wow gold and wow power leveling service, you can come to our site have a look, compare the price and the level what you decide to order and buy wow powerleveling and wow gold from us.



Who is this spam.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

Cannon launched new camera 
*PowerShot SX110 IS*


> Canon has launched the super-zoom PowerShot SX110 IS, which replaces the SX100 IS. With an increased resolution and a more compact build than its predecessor, the *9MP* SX110 IS offers a *3.0” LCD*, 10x optical zoom, Image Stabilization, Face Detection, Motion Detection and a new Easy Mode.


*img510.imageshack.us/img510/7452/canonsx110is001kc0.jpg
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/canonsx110is001kc0.jpg/1/w480.png
(they just updated their site)
will try to get this one

price= $279


edit-
*Memory Card Support*
In addition to SD, SDHC and MMC memory cards, the PowerShot SX110 IS supports MMCplus and HC MMCplus card formats.  It is supplied with a 32MB memory card.

*Face Detection AF/AE/FE/WB and Face Select & Track*
Canon’s Face Detection AF/AE/FE/WB system automatically detects up to nine faces within a frame before adjusting focus, exposure, flash and white balance to ensure optimal results. It is able to determine which faces are intended to be the subject, instantly reverting to the partnering 9-point AiAF system if no face is the primary subject. Face Select & Track allows the user to select a particular face to be the main subject of a photograph and track it, for the best possible results.

....more

*www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=144&modelid=15672


----------



## thanglian (Sep 26, 2008)

You guys have not considered the *Nikon Coolpix P80*,, its a great camera,, brought it for 22.95K from authorised nikon dealer with two years warranty.
Features:

*18X optical zoom with vibration reduction
10.1 Megapixels
ISO 64-6400 
Full auto to full manual control*

*www.nikon.co.in/productitem.php?pid=1238-ef493c1f28

The price which i have paid is from the authorised dealer. If you are getting it from the grey market, im sure you'll get it for around 16-17K

Or, if you still prefer a canon, then check out the *Canon S5 IS*,,, still a good one..

Or a *sony H50*

I have considered the above three models, P80, S5 IS and H50,, finally decided on the nikon P80,,,

pros: 
great optical zoom, vibration reduction is great,, ISO levels are large, and the option of full auto to full manual (you can control the exposure, the shutter speed, the ISO etc etc)

cons: 
(other than this two cons, i find the nikon better than the rest)
compared to the Sony H50, the burst shooting mode can shoot only 13 images, while in sony H50, you can f**king shoot upto 100 images in the burst shooting mode
battery is nikon battery, while the canon is 4 AA batteries, which is great coz you can buy it from any department store,, - for AA batteries, i recommend Camelion Ni-MH AA rechargeable batteries, with 2500mAH,, comes at around 800 with the charger
and if you want to shoot at night  with absolutely no light (0 lumens), you can shoot with Sony H50 - gives a decent result

As for D-SLRs like, Nikon D series, D40, D40x, D50, D60 or Canon EOS series, they are 
1. expensive
2. require lenses
3. careful handling is required, especially to keep it away from dust
4. but they give excellent pictures and you can shoot in RAW mode

the above, P80, S5 or H50 dont require you to buy any extra lenses, so its good if you want to invest once and dont want to invest on it again and again,, and believe me, the lenses are expesive

keeping it clean is very crucial and in dusty environment like india, that is tough

And with all the camera body (camera kit) and the lenses and flash and batteries, its very bulky to carry around

So, i would suggest you settle for a prosumer camera, all in one like the above, unless you want to turn pro one day and open a photo studio as a back up profession


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

my budget = $250-300

saw s5 is , but its  $350.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

@thanglian
people have budget here about 15k and they are not buying from grey market ....so i don't think its wise to go for that camera

@s18000 rpm ...

another new camera .......wait for its review to come out ...and go only if its better than sx100is


----------



## newbie_animation (Sep 26, 2008)

yea, budget is 15K

 but, a friend reasoned with me saying that, if you are buying a nikon or canon or a sony, they are good companies with good products, so there is no much maintenance or repairing required as their products rarely break down,, so even a grey market buy dont make much difference as you dont require the warranty,, and even if you have a problem, the dealer from where you have brought it (say gaffar market in delhi), they will arrange to get it serviced at original nikon/sony/canon service centres through their arrangements,, so, its not so bad,,,
but, best is original with proper warranty, no tension!!


----------



## toofan (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya too checked the SX110IS but there are no  reviews out yet. This one has a wide angle also.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

sx110is is an updated  sx100is

has features that sx100is lacked 

so i think it'll be a bit more comfortable than sx100is.

compare the features of sx110 & sx100 at cannon website [link]

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/8154/capturegs6.th.jpg


----------



## acewin (Sep 26, 2008)

newbie_animation said:


> yea, budget is 15K
> 
> but, a friend reasoned with me saying that, if you are buying a nikon or canon or a sony, they are good companies with good products, so there is no much maintenance or repairing required as their products rarely break down,, so even a grey market buy dont make much difference as you dont require the warranty,, and even if you have a problem, the dealer from where you have brought it (say gaffar market in delhi), they will arrange to get it serviced at original nikon/sony/canon service centres through their arrangements,, so, its not so bad,,,
> but, best is original with proper warranty, no tension!!



Big NO to such thoughts, no authenticity of that.
My friend bought Canon G7 from US, hence no Indian warranty, got issues with the camera in 5-6 months some battery issue or something, he got it repaired on his own money, it was a minor issue hence had not to pay alot getting it repaired by its not always the same.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

Digital Camera Reviews
nice site


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok Why not go for the Panny FZ-18 @ 16k Grey or 22k in JJMehta


----------



## toofan (Sep 28, 2008)

An upgrade to S5IS is launching but don't know its available in India or not.
Its S10 IS with 20x optical zoom. but its price would be high higher.
If anyone finds the preview of SX110 IS and its price in India please inform.


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2008)

Friends Cannon has launced its new products in India. But till now I had found only SX110 IS prices in India at the following link. Why is it so cheap at ebay. Is it without VAT or VAT is included in it.

*stores.ebay.in/jk-camerazone

Now here is the review of it. You must say this should be your choice. Check it and comments.
*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/10/03/Canon-PowerShot-SX110-IS/p1


----------



## chitvan (Oct 7, 2008)

canon`s site showing 16,995...
see here...
*site-in.canon-asia.com/prod_comp/price.cfm?cat=digitalcamera&prod=88&prod2=0

SX1(20X,40,000) & SX10(20X,27,000) are not available in india yet...


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2008)

But why its so cheap at eBay. 
SX 10 IS is the best of the best camera but I think It will be way away from my budget.

And this Sensex is also dripping. Rise up dear So that I can have some good money to spend.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> But why its so cheap at eBay.
> SX 10 IS is the best of the best camera but I think It will be way away from my budget.
> 
> And this Sensex is also dripping. Rise up dear So that I can have some good money to spend.



ebay india is not a site very trusted ..so be careful of what u see and what u get there ...


----------



## chitvan (Oct 8, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> But why its so cheap at eBay.
> SX 10 IS is the best of the best camera but I think It will be way away from my budget.
> 
> And this Sensex is also dripping. Rise up dear So that I can have some good money to spend.



yes....

SX10 IS is a nice cam with same features as SX1 IS.......but SX1 IS have CMOS sensor & can take HD video...


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> ebay india is not a site very trusted ..so be careful of what u see and what u get there ...



Thanks for warning me. I will have a note of that. What about www.compareindia.com it has the lowest price in every section.

SX10 IS has 20X optical zoom. the highest in any P&S camera.
It supports .mov files for the video. Can anyone explain what is this and how it affect the quality?


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I am interested in a digicam, budget 14k-16k
And SX110 IS seems the best bet.
Digicams I shortlisted were:
1. Sx100, sx110
2.s5 is (but its expensive)
3. Nikon P5100
4. Panasonic TZ5( Sx110 is better than this in my opinion.)

So i am in for sx110 IS
Only thing negative about sx110 is that it eats batteries, but i hope rechargebale batteries will do the job. 

I called JJMehta(mumbai) today and he quoted 16k for sx110IS
He is giving some accessories  and stuff included.

I am from Delhi, so is it OK to deal with JJMehta? will he replace the piece if i get a defective one? I have never bought anything online or Epayments stuffs. So plz tell me if its ok to deal a Digicam from JJM?

@ tofaan
The Ebay link u posted has a *1 year Dealers Warranty*, while the one at JJM has *2 year* Canon Warranty.


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2008)

You may get it at the same rate or a bit cheaper from Delhi itself. Just do some searching and inform me also. My hands got tied due to the share market. Otherwise I would have bought the same by now.

There are some good quality batteries  available which can increase the shots taken upto 450 shots.
Energizer lithium AA. Check for some other options also. you can go to trusted review website and there they mention those high efficiency batteries.

As now I had to hold, so I am thinking of SX10 IS. Its having 20x zoom and soem more advance technology but still not released in India.


----------



## chitvan (Oct 13, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Friends next month I am planning to buy a Graphic Card and a Digital Camera. Graphic card is done on HD4850 but for digicam I am not sure which one to buy.
> 
> My budget for camera is 15000. Performance is more important to me and then comes the zooming.
> 
> So guys please suggest me a model.



have u bought digicam....
which?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2008)

@Fahd.malik - Yes the Canon SX 110 IS is a good deal. JJ Mehta is a reputed shop, so I don't think there will be any problems.

@toofan_nainital - Are you banned for a few days buddy 

I will be putting up my review of Canon SX 100 IS in coming 3-4 days, do check it out.


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone
Yesterday i got myself SX110 IS from Delhi itself.
The deal cost me 16450/- inc Vat
The Package includes:

1. Canon SX110 IS( and all box contents promised by Canon)
2. 4GB sandisk SDHC card
3. 2 NiMh 2500mha Batteries with charger
4. Canon Case.
5. LCD screen Protector
6. Got a TCL wireless Headphone Free through Scratch card. ( its MRP is 3050/-) 

So all in all its a very good deal in my opinion.

I have not tested it fully and still learning its controls. 
Here are some pics i took in macro mode.

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/2527/img0096rn3.th.jpg*img528.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/5711/img0092tb3.th.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Oct 17, 2008)

Fahd.Malik said:


> Hi everyone
> Yesterday i got myself SX110 IS from Delhi itself.
> The deal cost me 16450/- inc Vat
> The Package includes:
> ...



you should go closer.....even u have super macro(1cm)....
can u put other pics with super macro?i want to see result.....


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Oct 18, 2008)

Well those were some of my first shots. And i am still learning when to use what mode.
Hows this?
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2536/img0291dfdus8.th.jpg*img525.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0291dfdus8.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Oct 18, 2008)

Fahd.Malik said:


> Well those were some of my first shots. And i am still learning when to use what mode.
> Hows this?
> *img525.imageshack.us/img525/2536/img0291dfdus8.th.jpg*img525.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> 
> *img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0291dfdus8.jpg



yes...this is nice one....
you have one of the best digicam....keep clicking.....& post photos....


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool Guy where is ur review.?


----------



## saurabh1708 (Oct 31, 2008)

Where can I buy it in Delhi? and where did you get that deal from in Delhi?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Cool Guy where is ur review.?



Yep it's coming. The diwali festival meant the review did not get time to complete. 
Sorry to keep you waiting, but I will do it in the coming two days.
Please bear with me.

Sorry for the in convenience.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

+1 Canon S3IS


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

canon S3IS is an outdated product. S5IS is its advanced version and then SX 10 IS and SX 1 IS are the replacements of S5IS.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2008)

So guys, the review of Canon Sx 100 IS is up here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101331

Do post your comments and queries if any in that thread. I would be glad to solve them.


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for your detailed preview and the pics you provided. This is awesome. So guys buying Sx100IS and its new model sx110IS will always be a good decision to take. I too have make a decision of buying SX110 IS or SX 10 IS if its available in India.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ You are welcome 

Get the SX10 IS when it becomes available.

I see no reason why one should go for Canon SX110 IS over SX100 IS. It just has 9 MP sensor along with a 0.5inch bigger screen than SX100 IS. Rest it is identical to SX100 IS.


----------

